# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote for the Photo of the Month for June 2014

## John Clare

Please vote for your choice of Photo of the month for June 2014!


1. Golden Poison Frog "Orange", by John





2. Blue Poison Frog, by tonyball





3. Theloderma asperum, by Raya





4.  Golden Poison Frog "Mint", by Lynn





5. Cope's Gray Tree Frog, by Pete





6. Blue-Legged Mantella, by s6t6nic6l





7. Green Mantella, by Joshua Ralph





8. Smooth-Sided Toad, by Adoptedtwins





9. Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad, by Kimithy





10. White's Tree Frog, by Karen





11. Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Paul





12. White's Tree Frog, by Gillynmanny





13. Red-Eyed Tree Frogs, by mrzoggs





14. Painted Waxy Monkey Frog, by Angi Wallace Photography





15. Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Heather





16. Amazon Milk Frog, by Christine





17. Red-Eyed Tree Frogs, by Anthony





18. American Toad, by Pete





19. Pacman Frog, by Hypno





20. Rococo Toad, by Kimee





21. Leptopelis uluguruensis, by Ashley Justice





22. Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Vern





23. American Toad, by Dixie chick





24. Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad, by crockaduck





25. Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Bridgett

----------


## John Clare

Please vote!

----------


## Amy

Voted  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Get those votes in  :Smile: .

----------


## Eli

Done!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

Bumping this to remind everyone to cast a vote for your favorite !

Every photo should have a least one vote  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos

> Bumping this to remind everyone to cast a vote for your favorite !
> 
> Every photo should have a least one vote


Think the poll is closed already Lynn  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Eli

It's a three way tie! 


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## Lynn

> Bumping this to remind everyone to cast a vote for your favorite !
> 
> Every photo should have a least one vote





> Think the poll is closed already Lynn  .


 :Frown:  still open when I bumped 
I'm happy to see we got some votes in !

----------


## Strider18

Man I already had my vote decided too  :Frown:  Oh well maybe next time!

----------

